# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Благодаря импортозамещению российские компании стали приглядываться к отечественным разработчикам

## CyberWriter

_На вопросы аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru согласился ответить Андрей Давидович, Генеральный директор компании «Смарт-Софт». Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций в рубрике «Индустрия в лицах»._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

